# Hey, Where'd the Rogues' Gallery Go??



## the Jester (Apr 4, 2007)

What it says.  I don't see the Rogues' Gallery forum anymore from the dropdown menu- where is it?  Has it been rolled into another forum?  If so, which one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 4, 2007)

Your web-fu is weak, buddy!  

It's now Plots, Places & Rogues. Same place, same location, same threads, different name. We opened it up for folks who want long-term location and plot development, and who don't mind the slower pace.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 4, 2007)

D'oh!!

Thanks PC!


----------

